# Confused by confirmed buy price



## Funda-Struck (18 December 2014)

Hey all.

On the 4/12 I bought some APA shares on open.

The price I payed was 8.14...

but the days high was 7.848. How is this possible???


----------



## burglar (18 December 2014)

In The Red said:


> Hey all.
> 
> On the 4/12 I bought some APA shares on open.
> 
> ...




Hi In The Red,
Welcome to ASF


From netwealth (the broker):
04/12/2014	8.140	8.200	8.080	8.140	1,216,407

Are you with commsec?


----------



## skc (18 December 2014)

In The Red said:


> Hey all.
> 
> On the 4/12 I bought some APA shares on open.
> 
> ...




APA recently announced a large capital rasing (1-for-3 @ $6.60). The price that you see is the 'adjusted' price to take into account of the capital raising.


----------



## pixel (18 December 2014)

In The Red said:


> Hey all.
> 
> On the 4/12 I bought some APA shares on open.
> 
> ...




G'Day In the Red;
I hope you don't stay in the Red for long; here are lots of things to learn and turn your fortunes around 

APA's chart history has been readjusted following the dilution through the entitlement issue.
See http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01584399

The shares that you bought on the 4th for $8.14 entitled you to buying a third as many for $6.60.
That makes them worth considerably more than the "new" shares after the 15th, which don't have that right attached anymore. The ASX has an intricate formula by which the dilution factor is calculated, and that factor is then applied retrospectively to bring the old share prices back to reflect the new, diluted shares. This adjustment is necessary so that Technical Analysts can continue to compare apples and apples along consistent charts.


----------



## Funda-Struck (19 December 2014)

right, got it.
Thanks for the replies!

I was aware of the 1 for 3, didn't know it had affected the chart history...


----------

